# Stelber



## dogdart (Jan 18, 2013)

It's not often you see one of these , let alone find two within one mile of each other within a month :eek:


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 19, 2013)

They are neat bikes. I have a boys bike and I know where a girls one is. Does yours have the Bushings in the cranks????


----------



## Sylus (Jan 19, 2013)

i love the back half of the girls bike


----------



## dogdart (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah , It has some goofy BB with bolts thru it .


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 19, 2013)

I could never figer out why they did that??? they alwasy wiggle and end up lose. But they made some cool bikes.


----------

